
Why aren't there better Slicers? (3D printing) - gingabriska
There aren&#x27;t good slicers which helps you save time and plastic (for planet earth) and helps you achieve the goal of strengths and flexibility required in your printed parts. Why is that?
======
tobltobs
I guess because it is difficult to define "good".

